# System freezes on portsnap fetch update



## Ben (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi,

I have a server which is running fine so far for long time.

Recently when I run *portsnap fetch update* the system starts unpacking and suddenly freezes completely. If I press CTRL+C it takes a few seconds and the update stops and the system is fine again.

It's a FreeBSD 8.3 RELEASE with a gmirror Software RAID.

The system itself is idling and has not to handle heavy load.

What can I do to find the reason? I think it's the hardware but no tool told me so up to now.


----------



## Amzo (Jan 14, 2013)

I also had this problem on FreeBSD 9.0:

When running:

[CMD=""]portsnap fetch update[/CMD]

It would hang until I killed it, how ever running:

[CMD=""]portsnap fetch; portsnap update[/CMD]

It worked as it should.

I still don't know what the issue was, but now I just have a habit of using the second command to do it.


----------

